# Building 2 lofts...dimensions?



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey guys  I'm going to be building another 2 lofts in the month of June and July once those darn exams are over....


I'm building a breeding loft and a loft that will have all my flyers.

The dimensions for both will be 10 foot long, 5 foot wide, and 6 foot high.
Both lofts will be split into 2 sections, for males and females.

In the breeder loft there's going to be 8 nest boxes on each side (male and female) but there's only going to be around 6 pairs of breeders. So when I want them to breed I will separate them so that there are 3 pairs on both sides. And once the season is over, I'll separate them once again. There will be a small aviary on both male and female sides. About 3 feet long, 2 feet high and 2 and a half feet wide. 


For the loft with flyers/young birds its going to be the exact same thing expect there will be no nest boxes and lots of perches.

I plan to put an inch or 2 inches of hardware cloth on the walls on the bottom to allow ventilation of the floor. And outside I'll have plywood on hinges that can swing down to cover it up in the winter to keep the heat in.

I'm going to try to add a ventilation fan in both lofts but there will be a light in both lofts.

Do you guys think this sounds good?
I also have a loft right now which is 7 X 7 X 7 which I will use for birds I'm not going to be flying or breeding (show birds)

And when the 2 lofts are built going to make a 5 X 5 X 4 small loft as a quarantine. Everything sound good? 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I still don't know what breed I'm going to choose...I don't want to start with homers yet since I don't have all that time due to school.

So choices will be either high flyers, rollers, or a fancy breed like Fantails, german owls, or Dutch Croppers.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## adamant (Apr 16, 2009)

please post pictures ! good luck on your exams


----------

